# Radon Sattel



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Weil mir der Sattel vom Slide gut gepaßt hat, dieser allerdings einen Fleck hatte und mit der Radonbeschriftung nicht zu jedem Rad paßt, wollte ich etwas neutrales erschaffen.

Also mal schnell Kunstleder und Pattex besorgt, Klammern aus der Sitzschale rausziehen, alter Bezug ab, neuen mit Pattex benetzen, Sitzpolster mit Pattex benetzen, 10 Minuten warten bis Kleber angetrocknet ist, draufspannen, 5 Minuten halten, Ergebnis wunderbar 

Jetzt 3 Tage warten bis Pattex ausgedampft und fest ist, nächste Woche wird der Rest an der Sitzschale gemacht, mal schauen ob tackern oder Heißkleber.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

Ja ist denn schon wieder Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (6. September 2013)

http://www.fahrradsucht.de/howto/sattel1.php

Statt Kunstleder erstmal total in raw probefahren.. Oder Leder vom Sperrmü


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2013)

Also ich hätte da noch einen nagelneuen in weiß...


----------



## filiale (7. September 2013)

Weiß ist so empfindlich...


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (7. September 2013)

Ich hätte einen nagelneuen in schwarz.

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht? ;-)


----------



## chriwol7 (8. September 2013)

Top Sache  
Habe nämlich den weißen, aber vielleicht wird der ja jetzt auch schwarz.

Macht sich das Kunstleder gut beim fahren?


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich 1. derzeit kein Rad habe und 2. der Sattel erst Mitte dieser Woche fertig wird. Ich muß also noch ein paar Wochen warten. Jedenfalls war der Originalbezug kein Leder sondern irgend so ein dehnbares Zeugs. Die Meisten würden echtes Leder verwenden, weil dies hier aber ein Motorradsitzbezug ist der auch sehr strapazierfähig ist, denke ich, sollte das passen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Meisten würden *echtes Leder* verwenden, weil dies hier aber ein Motorradsitzbezug ist der auch *sehr strapazierfähig* ist, denke ich, sollte das passen.


*Känguruleder*


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber jetzt wird erstmal das hier verwendet.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

so, doch noch Zeit gefunden...Sattel fertig, keine Falten, sauber mit Heißkleber befestigt (ich war schon sehr sparsam, daß nächste Mal werde ich aber noch vorsichtiger mit der Menge umgehen). 

Und schön neutral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2013)

Wow, fein gemacht!


----------

